#   >     1      .2.3

## desna

,       1    01  15        ?     ,    .   ,   .

----------

- .

----------


## desna

> - .


..       ?   -     ,    :yes:

----------


## VLDMR

> ..       ?


   ?  ,        **       1- . .   ,    1-       .   , "on-line",  .  :Wink:     "on-line"   .  16-   "->".   . 
C 16-   .      .

----------


## desna

> **       1- . .   ,    1-       .   , "on-line",  .     "on-line"   .  16-   "->".   . 
> C 16-   .      .


  .     ,          ,     ,    )))

----------


## VLDMR

.  (   !) - -  " " ->   -> "-     ( )"/ "-     ( )".
      ,  -   ( 10-15    ). 
ps:  


> ...         ...


  ...      .   :Big Grin:

----------


## desna

> -   ( 10-15    ).


    - 15 :yes:    .



> ps:    ...      .


 ...    .     . :Wink:

----------

:Big Grin: .
      - .
 -   ,    .

----------


## desna

,  .   ?
1)      01.07.2008,     ""   " "  - "-     ( )".
2)   >  >   ,    ,     1  ,     15?    ?            01  15 .   ,     "     "   "     ",   ,  ,   ,     :Smilie:  .
3)  ,     01-15   "  ",   "">" ", " ". 
4)   ,     ,     "  " (   ?),   ,        ,       ? .
5)       "  ",  . ,   "">" ".   .

----------


## 2006

*desna*, 
1) +
2) +,  , 



> 


 
3) +
4) + ,


> ?


 
5) +

----------


## Vlx

> ,       1    01  15        ?     ,    .   ,   .


            ?

----------


## desna

> ?


  .         .     1        .

----------

> 


-       (0).

----------


## Vlx

> -       (0).


  .

----------


## desna

> -       (0).


 ?    .  Vlx ,      /  1      :Smilie:

----------


## VLDMR

1 +
2  .    15-,  . ,     ,    . **: ,     ** ,  ,  .  :Wink:  ** .  ,   ,    .  ,       .
 2  3...  ,    ,      (, ,   ..)?       (  ,   ..)?    "  "?    - -> .     ,  
3+ 
4+
5+

  ,    .    ,       . :    1-  15- .     ,    , ,   " ". ,          , ,  ,  1200 . 
     /. ,   .      211  213.  ,   213   ,  "   213"  - .     . 
   211  213.       ,    -      ,            .
      ,     ,  ,    " 13%",   .     ,  ,        .
 ,  ,    (,     ). ...    ( - !)       :Wink: 
 ,    ,     .

----------

,        .    :Smilie: .

----------


## VLDMR

> ?


      ,   .    ,         **   ,      ... (***  ***)          ... 
, , . 
-,      1-   (     **  ),    .
 -,  ,   ,    ,   .  :Wink:

----------

-        :Smilie: .

----------


## VLDMR

> .


  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------

> ,   .    ,         **   ,      ... (***  ***)          ... 
> , , . 
> -,      1-   (     **  ),    .
>  -,  ,   ,    ,   .


      .      .
   ,            / 2   . (     .        ).
     ,   ,     25-37%  /.

----------


## Vlx

> .      .
>    ,            / 2   . (     .        ).
>      ,   ,     25-37%  /.


 .    .

----------


## desna

> ,     25-37%  /.


    ,  "".       ** 2   .

----------


## desna

> 1-   (     **  ),    .
>  -,  ,   ,    ,   .


,     ?
            ,      1       .      ?

----------


## VLDMR

,  ,  *Vlx*     . :Wink:     /  ** ,   /,  (**)   . 
   ""  .      (     ),    **     () ,               . 
*Vlx*  ,      2   . ,  , ...     :Wink: ,   -    ( ) - ** **    /       .
**      .

----------


## Vlx

> ,  ,  *Vlx*     .    /  ** ,   /,  (**)   . 
>    ""  .      (     ),    **     () ,               . 
> *Vlx*  ,      2   . ,  , ...    ,   -    ( ) - ** **    /       .
> **      .


    .   ,      ,   /     .   .

----------


## Vlx

> ,  "".       ** 2   .


,  "" .      . ..  ,       /    .

----------


## desna

> ,  "" .      . ..  ,       /    .


   ,     .    1      01  15  ,    50 %  /   ,  ,     ,      ,       ,   ,     50%       1/300       16  30(31) .
        25-37%  /    :Smilie:

----------


## desna

> **     ()


.     ,      15 ,  ,       1     ,       , ..      , ..       . 
_(    ,           )._

----------


## Mila D

> ,       1    01  15        ?     ,    .   ,   .


           .  ,            - .    . 

1.      ""    "  ".      ,   ....   .
2.   "   ".    ""             ""  .  01.07.08   15.07.08;  - 87 (  ).
3.   /         .      - .    -   "   ". 
4.     ,  .   "  "  ,    ""  "   ()"       "".         ""   .
5.     " "    .         ,        Excel      .
6.   -      .           ,  .

   (      )            ,      .     - . !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vlx

> ,     .    1      01  15  ,    50 %  /   ,  ,     ,      ,       ,   ,     50%       1/300       16  30(31) .
>         25-37%  /


   ( ,   ):

1)  2 .

   15  - 39999.
 - 39999-1200*0,13=5216
  - 39999-5044=34955

     - 79998.
 - 79998*0,13=10400
    - 79998-10400=69598

:    - 34955.
  - 34643.
 ,   , .

2)  2 .

   15  - 39999.
 - 39999-1200*0,13=5044
  - 39999-5044=34955

     - 40120.
 - 40120*0,13=5216
    - 40120-5216=34904

:   51 . 
        .  ,    ?

    ,            ,  "".   ,    37%.
     ,   .

----------


## desna

> ( ,   ):
> 
> 1)  2 .
> 
>    15  - 39999.
>  - 39999-1200*0,13=5216
>   - 39999-5044=34955
> 
>      - 79998.
> ...


  34955   34643,       :Smilie:  



> :   51 . 
>         .  ,    ?


         ,        .      ,   -,    .

----------


## Mila D

Vlx,         .          ,     ().

----------


## Vlx

> Vlx,         .          ,     ().


        ?

----------


## Vlx

> ,        .      ,   -,    .


  / ,    - .    .
 ,             ,    .      ,      .

P.S.
     .
   ,         .     , , ., , , ,   , . 14%  ..      "+",    "-".       /     .

----------


## desna

> .


     .



> ,      .


   ,       :Smilie:  



> /     .


" , " :Smilie:  

_      .   _

----------

Vlx "        ?" -  !  :Smilie:           .   -   ""          2006 ,  .    ,   ,        .
Mila D: 5+!   :Big Grin:      .

----------


## VLDMR

> Mila D: 5+!       .


   ,   3    + .  **   :Wink:  
 :quest: 



> 4.     ,  .   "  "  ,    ""  "   ()"       "".


 ...          .



> 6.   -      .           ,  .


      4   -  3-      1-  .
     .

ps:     -       -      . . .     ""    **       +   "" -  "   "+
 ()     .

ps: ps:   ,  *Mila D*,  ,    -  , ...    "".
**!

----------

, ...  ,            :Frown: .          ,       .

----------


## Mila D

,   ,   ,      ,    .  :Embarrassment:  ,          . 
VLDMR,             . (   ).

       .  ,       .   ,          ,   .  ,    ,    -  ,   ,     12 ,   16 ,     .    .       .

     - .      .  :Big Grin:

----------

> .


     .      .

----------


## Vlx

> .      .


    .

----------


## Mila D

> 4   -  3-      1-  .
>      .
> **!


      ,  .         ?     3          ?

  , ..        .     , ..  .   ,  ,         .

----------

(43) , Mila,        .

----------


## Mila D

.   ,       ?

----------

,  ,     ,    ,  .

----------


## Mila D

, . . , ,    ,     (  )      .    .   ,            . , ,      . 

 ,        ,    (. 40%),          ?

----------


## VLDMR

> .   ,       ?


 -.   ( ),    (..     ,  (),   ,     ).  ,      . 



> ,        ,    (. 40%),          ?


      "",   -    .      - . 
      /, ,  ,       ,     (   , )     " "     .

ps:   ,    ,     ""     "   ", ,  ,   ""        .   ,     .     ,    ,       ,             :quest:    -  .

----------


## desna

" ",         ,    1 ((((

----------


## rr-irina

!     :    / (     ),  - "  - ()"  /,    ? - , ..     ,       " /"      13%, ,      -    / =  .   ,

----------


## VLDMR

> - "  - (**)"  /,....     -    / =  .


     - **,   ,     ** . ,     :Big Grin: 



> ?


  ,    ,      (   ,     )    **,   **.      ?     "  "? 



> " /"      13%,


  13% ? 13% ? ,    ,  1-  31-. ,            .   ? 



> - "  - ()"  /...


       2-    (*211*),      (*213*)?  ?  

  -   "   ".

----------


## rr-irina

13% -    ,    ,  ,      ,     ,     .
      26,2% -        ? -    ?

----------


## VLDMR

> ? -    ?


  -   - "    " -  -     ,     "",      .
 ,  ""    "   ".         .

----------

